# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] City Map for DND Campaign

## Joeker396

Hello all! I currently am running a campaign and was looking for someone who is good at making city maps. Im flexible on price, but my cap would be $50. I hope thats a good enough range to work with. Style doesnt really matter as long as it fits the setting im going for, which i will describe in more detail once an artist has been found.

As for the description, This will be the largest city in this duchy (it is the home of a duke, and his army is stationed in the castle outside the main city). There is a high wall surrounding the city, and there are remains of older walls within the limits of the city. Population of roughly 35,000 individuals. Roughly 2 miles in diameter. If more detail is needed, I am more than happy to provide. 

Dimensions of map art: Preferably 1920x1080, but im willing to be flexible on that.

PM me on here or ask questions on the post and i will respond asap.

----------


## ScottDA

City maps are among the most time-consuming to create, so I'm afraid your $50 budget probably won't cut it for most cartographers. Especially something as large as you are describing. You might be able to make something on your own in one of the free online map-generators available, like watabou.

----------


## Joeker396

> City maps are among the most time-consuming to create, so I'm afraid your $50 budget probably won't cut it for most cartographers. Especially something as large as you are describing. You might be able to make something on your own in one of the free online map-generators available, like watabou.



I appreciate the info! I have used watabou before, in fact thats what i will be giving as reference for anyone willing to take the job. Even if it is low quality I still would prefer something else other than just watabou. Im sure whatever ends up happening will be for the best!  :Very Happy:

----------

